# Any grillers here?



## tarzan (Apr 8, 2015)

Been doing lots of grilling and smoking. So much that I have went through a couple cheap grills and am considering going to ceramic. Have been looking and suffering from sticker shock. Found a Vision brand kamodo style grill at SAMs for much less than a simular Big Green Egg and was impressed with the total package and what seemed to be quality just from a visual at the store. 

Anybody have any advice before I pull the trigger?


----------



## pen (Apr 8, 2015)

I haven't used a ceramic, but I too can't help but eye them up with envy.

Maybe, add what it is you like to do with the unit most, goals, plans of things to make or things you are trying to prepare in an easier way, and that might help give others with experience more ability to tell you what works best to make X.

Sadly, when it comes to grilling/smoking, I've always worked backwards, and simply found ways to use what I had to make what I was trying to accomplish.  Next time, I'm going to work the other way!


----------



## Wisneaky (Apr 8, 2015)

I love grilling. I'm a pretty hardcore griller. I cook 3-4 times a week on it during the year. When the big box stores have charcoal on sale usually around the 4th of July I pick up a pallet of it. I also fire it up on the weekend during the winter as long as its not 20 below. I bought the grill listed below about 8-9 years ago when they first came out. I have the deluxe one. It is a charcoal grill, but starts with LP. I have a 20lb cylinder hooked up to it. Last year I noticed it was starting to rust. I contacted Weber to find out how much parts were. The rep said it was still under warranty and they would cover every part that needed to be replaced. I sent them pictures of every part that was rusted and about a week late I practically had a brand new grill. I honestly couldn't believe that they covered every part like that.

http://www.weber.com/grills/series/performer/performer-deluxe-22


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Apr 9, 2015)

We were lucky enough to get a 3 Burner webber with a side burner given to us last year. My buddy's in laws were gonna toss it cause it was 7 years old and too big for them. 
I always said I'd never to spend the money on a weber but I must say, that if you choose to, you're definitely getting what you pay for. I can't get over the quality and condition of this grill.
Only drawback is it has east west burners, my other frill has north south which I prefer. It's a lot easier when doing anything that wants indirect heat.
Weber is in CT, in NH I have my char broil infrared,  it's 6 years old (I think) and still going strong at 1/2 the cost of the weber.

Anyone know of ceramic and cold having cracking issues?
I've heard in the past that you need to park them for the winter or you can break them with the temp contrast.


----------



## RSNovi (Apr 9, 2015)

I work with a 2 burner weber gas grill and a Cookshack 025 smoker.  I use the grill mostly for quick cooks and the smoker for weekend BBQ cooks.


----------



## tarzan (Apr 9, 2015)

I'll have to do some more research. If cold weather grilling is out with the ceramics that may be a deal breaker. 

I picked up a small Webber grill at Wally World about two months ago for around 30 bucks. I only bought it to hold me over until I make up my mind on what I really want. I can see why Webber has such a following and remember my grandpa having one on his concrete patio for many years. My biggest fear with the Webber though is I'm not sure it would seal up good enough for low and slow cooking without constant monitoring.

My goals are versatility and durability. May be hard to find but I'd like something that would smoke a pork shoulder and cook pizza equally well while lasting many years of year round use. I've been working backward as Pen put it and it seems like about the time I get to know a cheap grill it's not far from scrap yard time. I'd really like to get a solid ten years of use out of my next one.


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 9, 2015)

Warm_in_NH said:


> Anyone know of ceramic and cold having cracking issues?
> I've heard in the past that you need to park them for the winter or you can break them with the temp contrast.


 
My BGE sits out ALL winter  (five of them, so far)  & I use it
once or twice every month. No issues with cracking.
It DID freeze shut on me during the coldest part of February,
but I opened the air controls top & bottom & it freed up on its own.  
After it shuts itself down & the charcoal is completely out, I
learned to stick a cedar shim in between the upper & lower gaskets
to prevent further freeze ups.


----------



## 7acres (Apr 9, 2015)

I love my BGE. Use it all winter. It won't crack from temperature deltas.


----------



## spirilis (Apr 9, 2015)

DAKSY said:


> My BGE sits out ALL winter  (five of them, so far)  & I use it
> once or twice every month. No issues with cracking.
> It DID freeze shut on me during the coldest part of February,
> but I opened the air controls top & bottom & it freed up on its own.
> ...


Ditto here - I bought my Big Green Egg just before the knockoffs became popular and it's a hell of an instrument.  Haven't done much smoking this winter but I did last winter & the one before.  Very little airflow required to keep a long, slow pork butt or brisket smoking off a single load of charcoal.


----------



## tarzan (Apr 9, 2015)

spirilis said:


> Ditto here - I bought my Big Green Egg just before the knockoffs became popular and it's a hell of an instrument.  Haven't done much smoking this winter but I did last winter & the one before.  Very little airflow required to keep a long, slow pork butt or brisket smoking off a single load of charcoal.



Man, smoking a pork butt off a single load of charcoal! That would recoupe some losses in charcoal savings alone over the years. When I smoked pork butt on the Red Stone grill with the side smoker from TSC it would take the better part of a full bag (13 pounds?) of Kingsford. It was a big grill though and I honestly liked it but in three years it was falling apart. 

I also have a cheap charcoal smoker that I converted to propane just for the convenience of being able to go off and do other things instead of babysitting it. It done ok but I think my conversion rusted the bottom out.


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 9, 2015)

My BGE has gone 14 hours on one load of lump using a "low & slow" technique, 
like when I've got a brisket or a pork butt on it (225)...
More usually, tho, I cook ribs & that's generally a 4 - 4.5 hour cook time...(250)
Folks who visit are amazed that I can light & have it up to grilling temps in a short time.
Everybody is used to their dads dousing the bricquets with lighter fluid & creating
the familiar "mushroom cloud" in the backyard...
Luckily, there's an mountain man who lives about 8 miles from here that
makes & sells his own hardwood lump charcoal...


----------



## spirilis (Apr 10, 2015)

tarzan said:


> Man, smoking a pork butt off a single load of charcoal! That would recoupe some losses in charcoal savings alone over the years. When I smoked pork butt on the Red Stone grill with the side smoker from TSC it would take the better part of a full bag (13 pounds?) of Kingsford. It was a big grill though and I honestly liked it but in three years it was falling apart.
> 
> I also have a cheap charcoal smoker that I converted to propane just for the convenience of being able to go off and do other things instead of babysitting it. It done ok but I think my conversion rusted the bottom out.


Best of all, there's usually some (admittedly small-ish) bits of charcoal left over after it cools.  Nice to clean that out and salvage some ... then what I like to do is reload the next time with bigger chunks, and sprinkle the smaller bits on top before lighting it off.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Apr 10, 2015)

I have an Orion cooker that makes 5 racks of ribs, fall off the bone in 90 mins...and cooks a 10lb chicken at the same time.  I wouldn't believe it if I didn't have my own.

No checking the food.  Load it up. Start the charcoal and walk away.


----------



## HeatsTwice (May 21, 2015)

You guys have covered my experience with the BGE. But I have no experience with anything other than the "metal, kettle Weber"

The BGE is the better of the two - by far. I use mine 2 times a week - for the past 6 years now. Would never go back.


----------



## maple1 (May 21, 2015)

Thought this was a grilling thread? Holy smokes. lol....

We've got a Broil King 5 burner grill that I just refurbished after 5 years. Got new grids for it, and 3 main burners. It sits out on our covered deck/verandah all year, and the non-use/neglect in the winters had the grills not looking too appetizing - now I've got some new grate material for my boiler. I will have to try to remember to get a winter storage routine of cleaning then spraying with oil going for the future. Likely still some mileage left in the burners, I'll keep them for spares - but ordered new ones anyway while I was at it.

Good as new now - works & looks awesome. 

I would try the smoker/BGE types, but seems our lives are too hectic here and need to get things cooking in a hurry. Maybe some day...


----------



## Jags (May 21, 2015)

Outside of the BGE (I would need the large version to do what I do)....

I am convinced that there is no single silver bullet.  The stainless steel, 5 burner (N-S) with side mount burn plate run by LP has its place and is used quite a bit.  After a long day of work, the all but instant heat is welcomed.  When time permits - the kettle grill is the better meat grill.  Hands down. Time does not always permit.
And if your gonna smoke stuff - use a smoker.




Side Note:  If you are looking at the BGE style of cooker take a look at the weight of the unit you are looking at and compare it to the original (BGE).  Thermal mass is one of the strong points of that design.  You do the math.

(for the record, the kettle grill in the pic has been replaced by a weber.)


----------



## tarzan (May 21, 2015)

Well, I ended up getting a Weber Performer Deluxe. The gas ignition system, 10 year warranty (that seems hassle free from my research) and the large side table were all nice features that helped sway my decision. 

I have done a pork butt, ribs, steaks and several burgers so far and as a smoker (which it's not meant to be) it does well with lots of babysitting. As a grill, so far it's been great! Verified by wife and kids

Only time will tell if I will be kicking myself down the road for not springing for a ceramic but for the moment I am happy with the Weber.


----------



## jeff_t (May 21, 2015)

I'll be buying a kamado some time in the very near future. I had pretty much made my mind up on the Kamado Joe Classic, but then I was at an Ace Hardware in Indiana the other day. The have a BGE package with the plate setter, ash tools and scoop, a bag of charcoal, and a couple of other things I don't recall. The large is $899, and the XL is $1229. The XL nest is another $179, but I didn't ask about the large nest. That puts the pricing pretty close with the ready-to-cook Kamado Joe. And actually, the XL with the nest is considerably less than the Big Joe that I priced around here.

I'll probably end up with the Joe, as I'm not sure it's worth the drive for me. I'm in front of that Ace twice a week, but I haven't figured out how to get it on my trailer and then unloaded at my house and still keep my job


----------



## RSNovi (May 21, 2015)

After having my smoker for awhile I am really starting to be disappointed in my gas grill for the lack of flavor.  I have been researching pellet grills and would like to purchase a Cookshack PG500.


----------



## tarzan (May 21, 2015)

The BGE definately has quite a following and the Kamodo Joe is developing quite a following. If I were to pick one over the other it would be based on  reasons other than which I thought was best as these two (expecialy the BGE) seem to be what all others are compared to. Maybe color, lol.


----------



## HeatsTwice (May 21, 2015)

I like the BGE because I can put it right out where I am entertaining among the crowd and it looks nice in the nest I made it. No need to leave the company to get to the area where the "ugly" kettle once was.

The down side to the BGE is the ash removal  - not as easy as kettles. Also the top/bottom fiber seal goes out every 2-3 years and replacement is around $60. But you can use other fire proof fibers off the shelf from any hardware store as a substitute.

Btw, $850 (or whatever it was) is a pretty good deal. Here they cost $1000.


----------



## DAKSY (May 21, 2015)

$60? Amazon has the new Kevlar gasket material for $33.
Speaking of grilling, did up some baby backs tonight. 2.5 hours at 325,
indirect heat on the Rib Rack for 1.5 hours. Then put a foil pan on the plate setter,
filled with apple juice & tented the ribs in foil to steam them for another hour.
Slathered with homemade BBQ (ketchup, Worcestershire, grape jelly,
mustard, lemon juice, garlic powder & minced onion) for the last 1/2 hour...
Need more napkins...


----------



## begreen (May 21, 2015)

Dang it Daksy you have me drooling on my keyboard.


----------



## HeatsTwice (May 21, 2015)

Picture of the nest I made mine. Click on the "back to index" button to see other types of nests.

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/TableGallery/tables.htm?P152

May be getting off topic though - sorry.


----------



## Jags (May 22, 2015)

HeatsTwice said:


> Picture of the nest I made mine



What material did you use to line the hole with?  Was it a high temp gasket of some type?  I want to do something similar for my Weber Kettle.


----------



## HeatsTwice (May 22, 2015)

My wife had some heavy felt laying around which I used. The outside of the egg never gets too hot (even when interior is 600 degrees). The felt is there just to keep the BGE from banging into the jagged sides of the tile around the hole when I wheel the thing around. The felt is gone now and infact not necessary at all.

Btw that table was supposed to be a proto-type. I had some old deck wood in the side yard which I used to throw together the table (after ripping the 2x4s down to 1x4s). But it came out so light and strong (after screwing and clueing) that I decided to use up all of the left over tiles from other jobs around the house and what you see is what I got.

I took the plans from this site and modified them for my purposes:

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/Tex-bge-table.pdf

Total cost for the table: $100-$200 most of which was the hardware for the wheels and a stash drawer I installed below the lower tiled deck (put on  after this picture was taken).

Total time: who gives. It was fun. I guess about 10-15 hours not including drying time of thin set and glue.

If you use a Webber instead of a BGE, I would not worry about it being in contact with the tiles as they are fire proof as is the wonder board table top base they are thin setted to. See attached picture.

If you put wheels on yours, be sure that each wheel is rated at 200 lbs each. This way they don't get a flat spot on the bottom after sitting in one place for too long.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (May 26, 2015)

RSNovi said:


> After having my smoker for awhile I am really starting to be disappointed in my gas grill for the lack of flavor.  I have been researching pellet grills and would like to purchase a Cookshack PG500.



One cheap trick i use is to put some wood chips inside an old beer can cut in half and place that under the grill grate ontop of the burner.  Kicks out some nice surface smoke to give some flavor.  

....but I know what you're saying.


----------



## jeffesonm (May 27, 2015)

I'm going the opposite direction... I received one of these maybe 7 years back as a gift and I absolutely love it.  






I also have a charcoal Weber kettle, charcoal bullet smoker and giant home made electric/charcoal smoker but 95% of the time I go to the Weber Q.  I bought the adapter hose and run it off a regular 20lb tank, which lasts pretty much forever.  Obviously not tons of cooking area but if you are grilling for 2-4 it does the trick.  Most of the time it's just me and the Ms. so it's more than enough.  The grill grate spacing is close enough that nothing falls through, so no grill basket or skewering veggies, shrimp, etc.  My absolute favorite thing to cook on it is a spatchcock chicken.  I typically brine it the night before so it's thoroughly salted.  Throw it on the grill for 25 minutes, flip it once, 25 minutes and it's done, perfect, every time.


----------



## 7acres (May 28, 2015)

If you think the BGE is the top end of the ceramic grill market check out http://komodokamado.com 

Then come back to the BGEs and realize you won't exactly be too terribly extravagant for owning one


----------



## Jags (May 28, 2015)

At those prices I hope they come with their own chef.


----------

